# Coping Tips



## Guest (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey guys,

I thought perhaps we could start a fresh thread with a list of suggested ways to cope. Feel free to leave a post detailing anything that has helped you!

-Nick


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Chamomile Tea helps when I feel stressed and overwhelmed.

The herb ashwagahnda gives me relaxation and, it may be my imagination, but it makes music slightly more enjoyable.

Riding my bike has been my meditation, my transportation, my gym, and my escape to nature.

Learning how to enjoy reading again after years of feeling brain dead. Practice, practice, practice.

Playing with and petting my cat takes my mind off of any worries.

Planning positive goals for the future and figuring out how to reach them.

Learning to cook new and delicious meals.

Giving myself a positive pep talk in the morning, releasing any negativity in my head and accepting the new day.

These are things that have helped me cope.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Staying on a regular sleep schedule.

Taking a daily multivitamin.

Keeping up with chores and hygiene.

Keeping in touch with close friends.

Opening up in social situations.

Eating a healthy diet.

Getting a good amount of physical activity.

Maintaining a positive attitude.

Getting some down time with Music.

Quitting Smoking Cigarettes.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Always have something to look forward to doing


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

*Traveling* is the best way of dealing with DPDR.


----------



## ANTONY (Feb 23, 2006)

Keep yourself busy, try and interact with people as much as you can as this takes the focus of the self.


----------

